# Created Slideshow of my Photos set to Music



## Bobw235 (May 4, 2016)

A quiet day after a very late night celebrating my wife's 60th birthday with family and friends.  Given the weather, I decided to try my hand at creating a slideshow of my landscape and flower photos.  I set this to a beautiful piece of music by Michael Jones called "After The Rain".  It runs just over 13 minutes, but if you have the time, (as many of us do), you might like the music and some of the shots.  It's very relaxing.  

Hopefully this works in other countries since it's on YouTube.  The link is "unlisted".  If anyone gives this a viewing, I'd appreciate any feedback you care to offer.


----------



## Guitarist (May 4, 2016)

Cool.  I'd love to know how to make a montage like that, with music.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2016)

Happy belated birthday wishes to your wife Bob, hope she had a wonderful day!  Your video is absolute perfection!  :applause2:  As a nature lover I can't tell you how much I enjoyed that and will be visiting it again!  The quality photography, awesome scenes, beautiful flowers all put to that relaxing pleasant music was just _*dreamy*_! I went to youtube and watched it on full screen.  I'd love to share that if you don't mind.  :cool2:


----------



## Jackie22 (May 4, 2016)

Lovely, Bob, both the photography and the presentation...thank you for posting this.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 4, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes to your wife Bob, hope she had a wonderful day!  Your video is absolute perfection!  :applause2:  As a nature lover I can't tell you how much I enjoyed that and will be visiting it again!  The quality photography, awesome scenes, beautiful flowers all put to that relaxing pleasant music was just _*dreamy*_! I went to youtube and watched it on full screen.  I'd love to share that if you don't mind.  :cool2:


Glad you enjoyed it and feel free to share.  I had fun doing this.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 4, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Cool.  I'd love to know how to make a montage like that, with music.


Easier than you would think.  Happy to share what I've learned.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 4, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Lovely, Bob, both the photography and the presentation...thank you for posting this.


Glad you liked it Jackie.  Enjoy!


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2016)

Great job Bob; both the video and the audio.

 I particularly  liked the ending with the beautiful sunset.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 4, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Great job Bob; both the video and the audio.
> 
> I particularly  liked the ending with the beautiful sunset.


Thanks Falcon.  I wanted a good photo to put there.  Glad you liked it.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

Gorgeous Bob!!  Loved the music that went with it.

I did one of these years ago and can't even remember what programme I used.  What did you use?


----------



## Pam (May 5, 2016)

Beautiful! Enjoyed that very much. Thanks.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Gorgeous Bob!!  Loved the music that went with it.
> 
> I did one of these years ago and can't even remember what programme I used.  What did you use?



The program is built into Apple's operating system in the application "Photos".  Very easy to use.  Glad you liked it.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 5, 2016)

Pam said:


> Beautiful! Enjoyed that very much. Thanks.



Glad to hear that you enjoyed it.  I know it runs long.  The music is something I discovered years ago.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> The program is built into Apple's operating system in the application "Photos".  Very easy to use.  Glad you liked it.



I used some kind of Windows programme, and also put together video clips.  I used it to do presentations of our time in Uganda to show to my sister's 4th grade class.  

Took a look at my PC and it looks like Smilebox might be a good one.  I'll play around with it.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 5, 2016)

This is absolutely beautiful. I was listening to it on my Kindle just before going to bed. I played it again with the lights out in the room. So peaceful and calming.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 5, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. I was listening to it on my Kindle just before going to bed. I played it again with the lights out in the room. So peaceful and calming.



So glad you enjoyed it.  I was happy to share it with the group here.


----------

